# Newbie



## FitExpress (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi!
How do I get started here?
Thanks!

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## Drugsgear (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome Bro!


----------



## FitExpress (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks guys!

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi, welcome...


----------

